# 1/144 Shuttle W.I.P. (Pic Heavy)



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi all,
I recently started building an Airfix 1/144 scale Space Shuttle with External Tank & Boosters. I am building it as OV-101 Enterprise after finding this Awesome Photo: http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/...huttle_Enterprise_in_launch_configuration.jpg

Just for something different, I decided to light the Main Engine & Boosters, purely because i have only ever used pre-made light kits, and wanted to make my own as a challenge. Now on to the pics:

Lighting test
 

Holes To allow for the wiring
 

Wires hidden Quite nicely
 

Paint Started  

Test fit on custom Display Stand


Still deciding whether paint the Display Base as the Nasa "Globe" Logo or putty it smooth & paint as Earth. Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks For Looking.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That will look great. I always liked the Airfix shuttle compared to the older Revell one in 1/144


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Neat idea of adding the lighting. I will be following along. Looks great so far.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

For anyone who's interested that photo of the Enterprise was taken at the shuttle launch complex in California, just in case no one knew.
From what I'm seeing on those photos the Airfix kit looks to be better detailed than the Revell kit so I may go get me one.


----------



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

On the home stretch now. All that is left is to buy some cotton wool for the Exhaust effect, and to get some acrylic sheet & cut it into shape for the nasa logo to be attached to the Dome on the base.

Updated pics 





As this model will be stored up high, one problem i faced was trying to get the look of the shuttle rolling on to its back, Mainly because the weight would cause the stand to topple, so i altered the angle of the stand to account for it (see below).



The only thing i am not happy about on this build, is that that my kids got their grubby little hands on it while i was at work & destroyed the decal for the hatch while "Flying it" around the house.... oh well.....

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

OH WOW! I love the lighting on this project. The paint job is very clean and neat also. The cotton in the tests looks awesome, well done. Ingenious to angle the mounting post to counter the angle of the shuttle assembly. Well hidden wiring job, kudos.

I notice two switches on the base in the bottom photo, why the two? What kind of LEDs did you use?



PS. I bet your kids had the time of their life "flying" the shuttle around the house with those grubby little hands. Bummer to have lost the decal, but a joyful memory was made I am sure. Would have loved to do it myself with such a realistic looking shuttle.


----------



## run_forrest_run (Mar 18, 2010)

Sgthawker said:


> I notice two switches on the base in the bottom photo, why the two?


Originally I was going to light the main engine & srb's seperately, to give the main engine start & then SRB Ignition/lift off effect, but eventually decided against it when one of my kids asked to use it as a night light.


----------



## Steve Waugh (Mar 18, 2013)

I like the whole post and thanks for sharing the quality pics. I am impressed from the quality work. The paint work is neat and clean.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Man that is some really great work.....Cheers mark


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

What a cool build. This makes me want to do a shuttle build, just to light the engines. It would be awesome to put lighting with a flickering affect in there.


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

The lighting effect looks really cool!

Scott.


----------

